# Need your opinion please



## BIGDOG9o3 (Feb 8, 2008)

http://file037b.bebo.com/2/large/2007/12/13/05/1689337412a6359041099l.jpg

what does this dog look like . ABPT OR AMSTAFF?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

looks like a good hybrid to me. Built alot like my neela. More recent APBT blood in the genetics is what it looks like to me.


----------



## BIGDOG9o3 (Feb 8, 2008)

thats correct. He's in my dogs 3rd gen


----------



## BIGDOG9o3 (Feb 8, 2008)

He is apbt/amstaff. In the pic it shows he's in a apbt club. I just thought it was kinda funny cause if you look at the ped he comes from Lar-San lines


----------



## BIGDOG9o3 (Feb 8, 2008)

http://file039b.bebo.com/4/large/2007/12/13/05/1689337412a6358989997l.jpg
this female is also in his 3rd gen.
Her and the other were bred and produced
http://file040a.bebo.com/10/large/2007/12/13/05/1689337412a6358981860l.jpg


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's hard to put much faith in peds especially with these breeds. There are plenty of unethical breeders out there hanging papers. Not trying to imply that this is the case with your dog but it does happen. IMO you just have to really be able to trust the breeder in order to believe what's on paper. Just something to think about in case you have any doubts.


----------



## BIGDOG9o3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yea I know what you mean. I have a friend that has a dog. The pedigree looks like it was shot with a gun. I mean it is incomplete on someparts. Most of the dogs in bottom of the 3rd generation aren't even UKC registered. But then the top half of the pedigree you see all this razors edge.


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

BIGDOG9o3 said:


> Yea I know what you mean. I have a friend that has a dog. The pedigree looks like it was shot with a gun. I mean it is incomplete on someparts. Most of the dogs in bottom of the 3rd generation aren't even UKC registered. But then the top half of the pedigree you see all this razors edge.


id shove the dog and the ped up the breeders butt! look at the pic on the OP, i didnt realize Gerald Ford was judging dogs. Ha


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it's a nice loking dog. My boy Luke is Lar-San


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lar-san produces beautiful show apbts.Most show apbts in the UKC look so close to Amstaff. Larum goes close with Nevada Kennels who produce awesome amstaffs and apbt tho I think she may cross her amstaffs and apbts ( they are duel registered AKC/UKC). My dogs are larum/nevada ( and fitz pits whos dogs are all almost larum/nevada.). Larum has recently started breeding dogs that are more amstaff looking. Alot of the look too comes from the fact that most larum nevada goes back to gaff. Gaff of course is a apbt/amstaff mix. Larum and Nevada are a popular show line. I happen to be good friends with Fitz Pits and thats why I have this line. Larum and Nevada have alot of Lar-san dogs in their peds.

When registering with the ADBA you get an * next to the dogs in your dogs gen. that are Amstaff. My pedigrees have several dual registered amstaff/apbts from the larum/nevada lines. Neither Kennel goes ADBA.

Both kennels have ALOT of accomplishments with thier dogs.

Here are some great Lar-San dogs

GR CH 'PR' LAR-SAN BLAZIN LADY









CH PR LARSAN LIBERTY RD. BLAZE









U-CD GR CH 'PR' LAR-SAN KRIMSON CHAS KRUG DNA-P









U-CD CH 'PR' LAR-SAN RED ROCKETEER OF WELLS DNA-P









GRCH 'PR' BEAUJOLAIS OF LAR-SAN









Larum Kennels
http://www.larumapbt.com/page1.html

Nevada Kennels
http://www.nevadakennels.com/


----------



## woody d (Feb 7, 2008)

Larum and Lar-San the same kennel?????I doubt it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks wise I'd say APBT LOL especially since AKC frowns on a red nose AmStaff; though there are some of them reg w/ AKC they just don't show.



woody d said:


> Larum and Lar-San the same kennel?????I doubt it


 You are correct they are *not* the same kennel.


----------



## BIGDOG9o3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Pretty dogs indeed!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Very good lookin dog there..Looks just as much AmStaff as APBT..IMO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

american_pit13 said:


> Larum or Lar-san ( same kennel) produces beautiful show apbts.


This was subposted to say lar-san and larum not or.
not sure what was with the same kennel thing.:hammer:

Lar-san is behind alot of larum dogs, but produces more apbt style.
Lar-san is also found in alot of nevada dogs.

The pics I put up where Lar-san dogs lol not larum/nevada dogs lol... I put tiles with them all but didn't realize what I had typed.

My mind was on 3 different tracks lol.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> Larum or Lar-san ( same kennel) produces beautiful show apbts. Most show apbts in the UKC look so close to Amstaff. Larum goes close with Nevada Kennels who produce awesome amstaffs and apbt tho I think she may cross her amstaffs and apbts ( they are duel registered AKC/UKC). My dogs are larum/nevada ( and fitz pits whos dogs are all almost larum/nevada.). Larum has recently started breeding dogs that are more amstaff looking. Alot of the look too comes from the fact that most larum nevada goes back to gaff. Gaff of course is a apbt/amstaff mix. Larum and Nevada are a popular show line. I happen to be good friends with Fitz Pits and thats why I have this line.
> 
> When registering with the ADBA you get an * next to the dogs in your dogs gen. that are Amstaff. My pedigrees have several dual registered amstaff/apbts from the larum/nevada lines. Neither Kennel goes ADBA.
> 
> ...


Red rocketeer(Zoom) is Luke's grandfather. There a few others in there too.
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=76131


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

its definately a pit!! amstaffs can only have black noses if an amstaf has a nose of any other color that is a disqualification thats how i learned to tell weather a dog is a pit or amstaff infact thqat is the thing i always look at first cuz yes pits do have black noses but you wont see an amstaff with a black and white nose or anything like that unless its mixed.


----------

